# Wago 750-880



## tobili (23 September 2012)

Hi,

ich weiß, ganz oben steht Beckhoff aber ich bin nicht der einzige der was mit Wago wissen möcht.


ich hab mich nun durchgerungen mir das programmieren mit Codesys anzueignen.
Es  geht darum in unserem Gewächshaus  die Heizanlage und Pufferspeicher zu  regeln und als Highlight soll der Notstromer auch mit der SPS gestartet  und eingespeißt werden.
Schaltungs und Verdrahtungstechnisch sehe  ich da keine Probleme halt nur mit der SPS Programmierung und dem  kleinen drumherum, hab nun genug tutorials gelesen und vielleicht klappt  auch ST.
Nach längeren suchen und lesen sollte das aber nicht so dolle zum Problem werden.
Aber nun die Fragen:
Sinnvoll  sich das Wago Starterkit zu kaufen mit der 750-880? oder nen anderen  Controler von Wago, beim Großhändler bekomme ich recht gute Preise für  Wago? Ist jetzt ne Vollversion von Wago i/o caa (codesys) drauf?
oder  besser vielleicht PhoneixContact (weil der Vertreter wohnt um die Ecke  und den wollt ich nächste Woche mal einladen) oder was anderes?
und  dann brauch ich unbedingt nen touchdisplay wo ich Temperaturen ablesen  kann und Regelwerte ändern kann,.... wie wird das am Besten gelöst?
Gefallen  tut mir auch sie SPS von Sabo( mit Touchscreen) und Preislich ist das  auch im Rahmen und gibts da auch die Software dazu? (Aber für Wago oder Beckhoff gibts mehr Hilfe im Forum)

vielen Dank

Commandor


----------



## Rayk (23 September 2012)

Hallo,
zuerst musst du mal wissen was du an DI/DO bzw. AI benötigst.
Wago Starterkit 750-880 ist eine gute Endscheidung nur benötigst du weitere Komponenten ich glaube da sind nur 2DI+2DO dabei, du benötigst weitere Baugruppen bezüglich Temperaturmessung (PT 100(0) ) oder du verwendest one-wire Komponenten zur Temperaturmessung (Stichwort owos...)
wenn du gleich an ein Touchdisplay denkst, ist ist die Sabo SPS, ich vermute du meinst die PLM70-1, eine gute Wahl[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][SIZE=+2][/SIZE][/FONT] dort hast du einige DI und DO und auch AI zur Temperaturmessung dran, ob Codesys mitgeliefert wird kann man nachfragen, ich hatte mit dem Teil gute Erfahrung gemacht,

Gruß,
Rayk


----------



## tobili (23 September 2012)

hi Rayk,
für den Anfang ca.4-6 PT100(0) AI
ca 14 DA und 10DO ist schon klar, das ich die noch benötige(die DI/DO schlagen kostentechnisch  icht so ins Gewicht)
ist mir auch klar, das ich das benötige sowie nen paar Relais,....
Da paßt auch die PLM 727-2 oder die kleinere Variante mit extra Bauteilen.
Aber nen abgesetztes Display in der Schaltschranktür und dann nen Käbelchen ins Feld mit der SPS bzw. den I/O's ist nen wenig feiner.

greez

Commandor


----------

